# Stove next to Pantry Cabinet Protection



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the durock, if it hasn't burned up already it probably won't. Nice piece of stainless steel would be nice and not hardly noticeable from the front. Whoever laid the kitchen out made a boo boo. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## petes67bird (Mar 28, 2017)

firehawkmph said:


> I wouldn't worry about the durock, if it hasn't burned up already it probably won't. Nice piece of stainless steel would be nice and not hardly noticeable from the front. Whoever laid the kitchen out made a boo boo.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks. What about adding a sheet of stainless directly to the wood, would that be help? Do you think I would be safe even putting those tin fasades on the side they sell at home depot, it says heat resistant to 140 degrees. Thanks again


----------



## petes67bird (Mar 28, 2017)

here is the tin http://www.homedepot.com/p/Fasade-2...plash-Panel-in-Smoked-Pewter-B50-27/202025362

here is the stainless http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frigo-De...Stainless-Steel-Backsplash-HS3030SS/100664604


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I would go with the stainless steel. It's thicker, would be easier to clean, and would also stand up to any heat better. They list a 30" x 24" piece. You could use that. It says they come predrilled in the corners, so mounting would be very simple.
Mike Hawkins


----------

